# Ted Young Hit & Miss Drawings



## colg1968 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have purchased a partially completed model of a Hit & Miss engine designed by Ted Young who also supplied the original castings. Unfortunately the drawings and construction notes are incomplete. The drawings were originally published in Model Tech magazine around 1985. If anyone could provide a complete set of drawings it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jirvin_4505 (Aug 24, 2013)

I also have a set of castings here in Australia.   I have photocopies of the the build notes out of the magazine articles that include drawings.  Happy to do  anything to help.  

I Purchaced the kit a a naive beginner who wanted to build an engine - I remain to overwhelmed to begin.  Trying to pick up some skills building little steam engines first before I tackle the ted young

Cheers Jeff


----------



## BobsModels (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

I would suggest you contact the person selling his castings, it is his daughter and  son-in-law.

*Ted Young Engine. (309) 685-4577 Fred & Debbie Hansen. 2419 North Idaho Street Peoria, Illnois 61604-3060. **[email protected]**Free lance gas engine casting kit.*



*It is a good running engine*

*Bob*


----------



## Tom Jamboretz (Sep 27, 2013)

I recently made this engine as did a friend. This is a heavy build and good runner. The present business is 100 miles from here. Nice people. If you have questions on building it let me know. Glad to answer any questions.

Tom Jamboretz in Missouri USA


----------



## Flymate2 (Jun 20, 2016)

jirvin_4505 said:


> I also have a set of castings here in Australia.   I have photocopies of the the build notes out of the magazine articles that include drawings.  Happy to do  anything to help.
> 
> I Purchaced the kit a a naive beginner who wanted to build an engine - I remain to overwhelmed to begin.  Trying to pick up some skills building little steam engines first before I tackle the ted young
> 
> Cheers Jeff


Hi jirvin 4505, could you sell me copies of Ted Young's hit and miss engine plans and photos?
Thank you.
               Flymate2


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 20, 2016)

Fred an Debbie Hansen as mentioned by Bob will sell you plans and pics.


----------



## Flymate2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have sent several requests to that email address '[email protected]' and received no reply, I will give it another go today.
Thanks,
            Flymate2


----------



## BobsModels (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi

The email addr is good as I just communicated with Fred earlier in the year.

I sent him a message with this thread

You might want to try the phone.

Bob


----------



## Flymate2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks again fellows, I have been in contact and all is well at last.
Flymate2


----------



## Flymate2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi once again, I have just found out that the Ted Young H-N-M engine castings I have are not genuine, they are copies. Having been in touch with Fred and Debbie Hanson in US regarding the plans it was discovered my castings were copies and no quite the same, though close. The engine I made in 2000 was also a copy and sold by Minitech in 1999. I wonder who made the castings? any clues.

  Cheers,
             Graham Shanks


----------



## Jamie (Jun 20, 2018)

hello Everyone, wound anyone here be able to send me the plans and build notes? I have the castings but no plans!!!
Thanks


----------



## mnay (Jul 30, 2018)

Are you still looking for the plans?  I may be able to help.


----------

